# hog hunt at flat tub wma



## TIMBO1985 (Aug 26, 2012)

I got my first long bow this morning. I shot it as much as I could and with the help from al33 I am confident shooting out to 30 yrd so I'm going to flat tub in that am and try to get a hog


----------



## reiko1078 (Aug 26, 2012)

do it!! good luck


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 26, 2012)

Confident out to 30 yards the first day?  Wow!  Good luck on those hogs!


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 26, 2012)

Apex Predator said:


> Confident out to 30 yards the first day?  Wow!  Good luck on those hogs!



I smoked an elk(3d) twice yesterday at 50...I can do it


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Aug 26, 2012)

I didn't see nothing this morning but I'm going back mom evening


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 27, 2012)

TIMBO1985 said:


> I didn't see nothing this morning but I'm going back mom evening



Much Sign over there?


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Aug 27, 2012)

yeah man i went to the landin and and went in there it is eat up with em rite now i seen 4 pigs about 75 r 80 lb last wed, and a big boar around 200 lb, thursday evenin


----------



## leftystar (Aug 27, 2012)

i went this morning but i went in on the snipesville side seen nothing


----------



## huntingonthefly (Aug 27, 2012)

Take a lookee see in the morn or the first morn isnt raining hard. Really wantin' a mess of squirrels tho. Anyone see any  squirrel activity? Lots of memories there, it's where I grew up hunting and learning to hunt, small n big game- kilt my first hog, first squirrels with an ''adult'' gun n 2nd n 3rd deer of my life. used to be free paper hunting land, anyone remember those days? I try to go a few times a year at least, being I live 10 miles there.


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Aug 27, 2012)

yep back in the 80's it was some good hunting I went last weekend and did not see anything . been after a big old buck on it for last two years good luck to ya.


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Aug 27, 2012)

yea i seen alotof squirls there was a man there sun mornin with a couple sqirl dogs i heard them tree a couple times and heard a few shots sounded like he done pretty good i didnt see him when i left i was gonna see if i could join him one mornin icoon hunt but i never been squirl huntin with dogs b4


----------



## leftystar (Aug 27, 2012)

I found a really nice shed there 3 years ago but never was able to hunt in there real hard but maybe this year hes still there and still alive too. looks like they have thinned out some pines on the east side you know deer like new ground


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Aug 28, 2012)

maby u will get him this yr


----------



## robert carter (Aug 28, 2012)

The old Man with the dogs was Brother John. You should jump at any chance to hunt with him.Hes killed more pigs with a longbow than most will ever see.RC


----------



## robert carter (Aug 28, 2012)

Nope just caught the Sunday morning part. Probably was not him.RC


----------



## huntingonthefly (Aug 28, 2012)

No wasn't him. We went this morning with a couple young feists. Seen one squirrel, lol- sure wasn't moving. Course after a few minutes we got to reminiscing and talking bout older days sharing the memories of kills and experiences thru the woods. John had me foraging before long lol- eating crabapples, muscadines and haw haws. The one time we split up and only a couple minutes later The feists jumped a large boar and three smaller hogs about 60 yds out. In the morning if he still wants to go we'll get serious, no dogs. Nevertheless had a great walk thru the woods and sharing a little testimony along with some awesome pics of food sources. Try to post them if I can figger out how. BTW, Is John old?


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 28, 2012)

robert carter said:


> The old Man with the dogs was Brother John. You should jump at any chance to hunt with him.Hes killed more pigs with a longbow than most will ever see.RC



That is saying allot coming from the man that killed more hogs than we all have combined!


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Aug 28, 2012)

huntingonthefly was that u drivin a black ranger this mornin , if it was it sounds like we should have traded spots this mornin i went in past the landin there is alot of hog sign and been seein a few just not close enough for my long bow , but i counted 7 squirls in there and 2 more in the daed tree by the landin when i got back to the truck


----------



## huntingonthefly (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah. We was on both sides of the road. We started to check out the landing area coming in from the west off the cypress nursery rd. i mentioned bout u havin a lil action so we stayed out. basically today we was just two old men taking a stroll n runnin our mouths with a couple lil dogs running ahead. Most of the hogs are keying on the muscadines in the pines now, running from vine to vine where the wind n fain knocked them out. rained hard tonight, find fresh tracks n chase em down, grapes are everywhere n they aint keepin no pattern. One small group, mostly big shoats has covered 2000 of the 5000 acres out there n the last couple days I believe lol.


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

i went back this mornin still aint shot one , but there was alot of fresh sign that was not there yesterday , i did see 2 does, if deer season was in i could have got 1 they were about 15 yrds from me , seen a few more squirls and plenty of turkeys there is a good crop of them this yr i seen a group of 5 and anothern of atleast 15 im goin back in the mornin when i get off work


----------



## huntingonthefly (Aug 29, 2012)

Night sign prolly. Cant tell u where they go when pressured, John or RC will hang me lol. We seen their fresh tracks where he said they would leave later this morn. Seen a red truck there this morn. We went somewhere else this morn but with feists again. Shouldnt have,they run off hogs again whIle runnin ahead. John is a hog magnet I swear. Back with bow n no dogs later affer they cool down


----------

